

Show HN: Second. The 1-second game - igiannakopoulos
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/second-lite/id949842736

======
igiannakopoulos
URL: [http://thesecondgame.com/free/](http://thesecondgame.com/free/)

* 1 Rule! Collect the sweet orange circles in a second and move to the next set. That's the one and only rule!

* Sequential sets! Repeat each set the number of times needed to move to the next level. It grows on you, as it grows with you!

* Infinite levels! Each level is accomplished when all sets are complete and then the next comes right up. It never stops!

* Bonus! (free feature) Refill the time in your set as you walk down the levels, taking advantage of the green circles in the game! Who wouldn't love a free extra second?

Hint: Bonus appearance is random, so don't blindly count on it :)

Play it in a bus, in flight, in the subway, at a coffee break or while waiting
in queue. Stress your limits. Its super clean interface and its infinite
levels make it a pleasant run to a time journey. Start with a second and keep
the seconds coming.

Insanely easy to understand yet so difficult to master.

